# Stainless Guides



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

A Star deluxe Spinning rod with stainless ring guides. How well will they hold up to braid? I've alway's used the rod with mono only but now have the need to use it with braid. Maybe 20lbs of drag.

Should I just strip it and put SIC guides on or will the Stainless last a while. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 16, 2009)

If it is the graphite 8ft star rod, stay the hell away form them. They are a piece of crap. The stainless will hold up to the pressure, but not the abrasiveness of the braid in the application you will be using it.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Not sure which blank it is but it's one of the older ones. I've had it for probablly 10 years.

I kinda thought that would be the answer I would get on the guides. Thanks BC.


----------



## tom wicker (Oct 16, 2007)

jlw1972 said:


> A Star deluxe Spinning rod with stainless ring guides. How well will they hold up to braid? I've alway's used the rod with mono only but now have the need to use it with braid. Maybe 20lbs of drag.
> 
> Should I just strip it and put SIC guides on or will the Stainless last a while. Thanks for any help.


Not all braids are created equal. The technology and the materials to manufacture the braids have changed alot.

1st Generation braids were the ones that cause most of the commotion about braids cutting guides and they did. Consequently most of those 1st gen braids have been phased out.

Subsequent braids, and braid manufacturers changed weave patterns and also bonded the fibers to make the surface of the braid smoother and less like a chain saw.

Answers to your questions:

1. all of them. since the spine (how your rod blank bends) in a rod with properly spaced eyelets distributes force evenly all of your eyelets will take the load. If you notice wear on only some of your eyelets then they were not spaced properly when they were tied.

2. Your guides are like chromium plated. Hard Chrome also called Engineering Chrome is an electroplating process that adds a very thick layer (in comparison to decorative chrome, like on engine parts) which reduces wear, friction, and increases corrosion resistance. You should be fine.


If you fish ALOT you're going to get guide wear. It happens, you're going to break stuff the world isn't perfect. Inspect your rods after every outing and check for wear. If you notice your guides going, time to get them replaced. I replace more guides to breakage (mostly getting them caught on something), load wear (the weld joint between the ring and the guide legs), or fatigue (the legs start bending or deforming).


----------

